# S'il y a le moindre soupçon que + mode



## scriptum

Bonjour tout le monde.

_"S'il y a le moindre soupçon que l'animal *soit (est)* malade..."_

Le subjonctif est-il obligatoire ici? L'indicatif est-il possible? Y a-t-il une différence de sens entre les deux?

Merci d'avance!


----------



## Xence

S'il y a un sujet où les francophones sont le plus mal à l'aise, c'est bien celui du subjonctif, car domaine par excellence du subjectif. On en a déjà eu quelques aperçus sur WRF, comme ici par exemple.
A mon avis, tu vas avoir des réponses partagées, et il te reviendra de trancher en dernière instance!


----------



## Twenty20

Non, surtout pas d'indicatif, le subjonctif est bien à sa place dans cette phrase.

Le fait de dire "est" au lieu de "soit" indique qu'on est certain que l'animal est malade. "soit" indique qu'on présume que l'animal est malade, et que cela doit être vérifié (par le vétérinaire).


----------



## Ploupinet

Xence, je ne suis pas si sûr que le subjonctif pose autant de problèmes que ça... C'est souvent une question d'oreille, d'habitude plus que de subjectivité qui peut nous poser problème ! 
Sinon, ici en effet le subjonctif est impératif (bel effet de mode non ? ), un soupçon laisse un doute par définition !


----------



## Xence

Ploupinet said:


> Sinon, ici en effet le subjonctif est impératif


Possible, Ploupinet. Je ne demande qu'à te croire. Mais je crains que tu ne doives, d'abord, convaincre plein de gens qui auraient quelque velléité à manipuler le subjonctif, à commencer par les correcteurs du Figaro:


> Il est donc crucial pour lui que Sarkozy continue de défendre l'idée que le nouveau traité ne signifie en fait pas grand-chose. *Le moindre soupçon que ce traité est la première étape* d'une nouvelle aventure fédérale sera monté en épingle ici.


 jusqu'à Madame de Sévigné: 


> Peins-nous tout à travers des choux
> Tes amants foux,
> Toujours jaloux;
> *Aux champs sur le moindre soupçon*
> *Que leur princesse*
> *Peut dans Gonesse*
> Être en prison.


 en passant, excuse du peu, par Voltaire:


> On était surtout persuadé que la maxime de tous les protestants est d’étrangler leur fils, *dès qu’ils ont le moindre soupçon que leur fils veut être catholique*;


----------



## CapnPrep

Ploupinet said:


> un soupçon laisse un doute par définition !


Pourtant, _soupçonner que_ est suivi de l'indicatif…


----------



## Ploupinet

Mon opinion sur les journalistes étant souvent... Euh... Disons "mitigée", je préfère ne pas relever 
Pour les auteurs, c'est autre chose. Maintenant, il y a peut-être aussi une question d'usages dûs à l'époque. Ici, pour moi, pas de doute : subjonctif ! 
Edit: CapnPrep, "soupçonner que" me paraît très étrange, je ne vois pas d'exemple où l'utiliser !


----------



## scriptum

Ploupinet said:


> "soupçonner que" me paraît très étrange, je ne vois pas d'exemple où l'utiliser !


"Soupçonner que" apparaît sur Google des milliers de fois.
Merci beaucoup à tout le monde.
Un merci tout particulier à Xence pour un bel assortiment d'exemples.


----------



## Maître Capello

Je soupçonne que la « bonne » réponse n'existe pas, particulièrement dans cette conditionnelle où les deux modes peuvent se justifier. (Personnellement, dans le cas présent et au contraire de la plupart des cas, je préfère l'indicatif qui insiste davantage sur la *réalité* de l'hypothèse et de sa ou ses conséquences…)


----------



## geostan

Je partage l'avis de Twenty20 et de Ploupinet. Pour moi, le subjonctif serait normal ici.


----------



## itka

Je ne crois pas que ce soit le sens du mot "soupçon" qui commande le subjonctif ici. ama, c'est *"le moindre"* qui, en tant que superlatif, peut l'entraîner (ou pas).
_"S'il y a le moindre risque qu'il *soit* en danger, je lui demanderai de s'arrêter".
"S'il y a le moindre détail qui *permette *de comprendre cette affaire, ils le trouveront."_
Je pense qu'une fois de plus, les deux modes sont acceptables selon l'intention du locuteur.


----------



## Ploupinet

C'est peut-être le "moindre" en effet, tu aurais bien raison Itkette !
"Soupçonner que" me gêne vraiment par contre, mais c'est curieux que je sois le seul dans ce cas j'avoue...
Scriptum, attention de ne pas utiliser Google à des fins linguistiques : tu trouveras dedans des milliers de fautes, ce n'est pas pour ça qu'elles en sont plus justes


----------



## CapnPrep

Ploupinet said:


> Scriptum, attention de ne pas utiliser Google à des fins linguistiques : tu trouveras dedans des milliers de fautes, ce n'est pas pour ça qu'elles en sont plus justes


scriptum, utilisez Google à des fin linguistiques, mais avec attention. Les lexicologues et les philologues du passé rêvaient d'avoir un outil pareil.


----------



## Nicomon

Maître Capello said:


> (Personnellement, dans le cas présent et au contraire de la plupart des cas, je préfère l'indicatif qui insiste davantage sur la *réalité* de l'hypothèse et de sa ou ses conséquences…)


 Eh bien dans ce cas, nous sommes au moins deux à préférer l'indicatif. Sauf que moi, c'est dans la plupart des cas. 

Tout comme dans les exemple d'itka, j'aurais écrit _soit_ dans la première phrase mais  - sans doute à tort - _permet_, dans le deuxième.

Et je ne trouverais pas curieux de lire :
_Si on soupçonne que l'animal est malade. _


----------



## Ploupinet

CapnPrep said:


> scriptum, utilisez Google à des fin linguistiques, mais avec attention. Les lexicologues et les philologues du passé rêvaient d'avoir un outil pareil.


Au risque de relancer un vieux débat récurrent, pour l'apprentissage d'une langue, on n'est pas forcé de savoir toutes les erreurs répandues alors que reconnues comme telles !
Qu'un linguiste s'en serve pour caractériser les dérives d'une langue, nous sommes d'accord. Qu'on apprenne une langue via ses difficultés... C'est à mon avis très délicat, donc pas d'accord !


----------



## scriptum

Bon je vois que les réponses se sont partagées exactement comme Xence l'avait prédit...
Merci encore une fois à tout le monde.


----------



## pinkfish80

Xence, oh Xence!!!


----------



## itka

Mais c'est évident. Si dans certains cas le subjonctif est régi (rendu obligatoire) par un verbe, une conjonction ou une tournure, dans d'autres, il n'y a pas UNE forme correcte et une autre qui ne le serait pas. 

L'indicatif et le subjonctif ont des fonctions différentes. L'un énonce quelque chose, l'autre éclaire, en outre, sur la position du locuteur à l'égard de cette chose. 
Les deux possibilités de notre exemple coexistent et sont utilisées selon l'intention du locuteur (idée de "doute" ou pas).


----------



## scriptum

itka said:


> Mais c'est évident...
> ...Les deux possibilités de notre exemple coexistent et sont utilisées selon l'intention du locuteur (idée de "doute" ou pas).


Hmm... Est-ce vraiment si évident que ça? Qui dit soupçon dit doute. La phrase en question exprime un doute, quel que soit le mode du verbe.


----------



## itka

scriptum said:


> Hmm... Est-ce vraiment si évident que ça? Qui dit soupçon dit doute. La phrase en question exprime un doute, quel que soit le mode du verbe.


Evident : pour les francophones ! 


> Qui dit soupçon dit doute.


Je ne suis pas d'accord avec toi pour ce qui est du mot "soupçon". Il faut différencier le _mode_ d'énonciation et le _sens_ de la phrase. 
_"S'il y a le moindre soupçon qu'*il s'est drogué*, il sera suspendu par la fédération"._
_"S'il y a la moindre certitude qu*'il se soit drogué*, il sera suspendu par la fédération."_
Le subjonctif ici est rendu_ possible_ -mais non obligatoire- par le superlatif "le moindre...que".  
Ce n'est pas non plus le vocabulaire qui implique l'emploi de ce mode : la 1re phrase qui parle de _"soupçon"_ est à l'indicatif, la 2e qui parle de _"certitude"_ est au subjonctif.
Le choix du subjonctif n'est que celui du locuteur qui *décide* d'exprimer ou non un certain doute au sujet de la tricherie du sportif.


----------



## scriptum

itka said:


> Ce n'est pas non plus le vocabulaire qui implique l'emploi de ce mode : la 1re phrase qui parle de _"soupçon"_ est à l'indicatif, la 2e qui parle de _"certitude"_ est au subjonctif.
> Le choix du subjonctif n'est que celui du locuteur qui *décide* d'exprimer ou non un certain doute au sujet de la tricherie du sportif.


Itka, je me demande si dans tes deux exemples_ soupçon_ et_ certitude _ne signifient pas la même chose. Après tout, qu'est-ce que c'est qu'une certitude non-absolue, sinon un soupçon?
Je voudrais donc reformuler la question qui jusqu'ici reste sans réponse: dans le contexte de ton premier exemple, quelle est la différence entre _*qu'il s'est drogué*_ et _*qu'il se soit drogué*_?


----------



## itka

scriptum said:


> Itka, je me demande si dans tes deux exemples_ soupçon_ et_ certitude _ne signifient pas la même chose. Après tout, qu'est-ce que c'est qu'une certitude non-absolue, sinon un soupçon ?
> _Et si je dis : "S'il y a la moindre *rumeur* qu'il s'est/qu'il se soit drogué..." ou "
> "S'il y a le moindre *indice* qu'il s'est/qu'il se soit drogué..." ou encore "S'il y a la moindre* preuve* qu'il s'est/qu'il se soit drogué..."_ _rumeur, preuve, indice_, pas plus que_ soupçon_ ou _certitude_ ne sont des synonymes en français !
> Je voudrais donc reformuler la question qui jusqu'ici reste sans réponse: dans le contexte de ton premier exemple, quelle est la différence entre _*qu'il s'est drogué*_ et _*qu'il se soit drogué*_?



A mon avis, il n'y a qu'une nuance entre les deux et elle tient à mon sentiment (mon sentiment de locuteur) au moment où je parle.

Sans même y penser, je crois que j'emploierais la première formulation si, au fond de moi, je crois cette chose possible et la seconde si je n'y crois pas pour quelque raison que ce soit ou si j'aime ce sportif et ne peux envisager cette tricherie...

C'est l'usage le plus subtil du subjonctif qui ajoute à la simple assertion (déclaration) le ressenti de celui qui parle. Lorsque cela est encore plus net, lorsque manifestement on _exprime_ ce ressenti, on n'a plus le choix et le subjonctif devient obligatoire :
_"Je suis atterrée qu'il se soit drogué"_ _"Je suis furieuse qu'il se soit drogué" _ou dans un autre contexte :_ "je suis heureuse qu'il ait réussi à son examen".

_On pourrait dire que le subjonctif introduit le locuteur dans l'histoire : _"je veux qu'il parte"._ C'est lui qui part, mais c'est moi (moi qui parle) qui veux.

J'ai parlé du "locuteur" parce que c'est plus facile pour expliquer, mais bien entendu, ce n'est vrai qu'à la première personne. C'est en fait le ressenti ou l'attitude du sujet du verbe de la principale qui est pris en compte. (A la première personne, il se confond avec le locuteur).


----------



## lyssandre

Ploupinet said:


> "Soupçonner que" me gêne vraiment par contre, mais c'est curieux que je sois le seul dans ce cas j'avoue...


 
Non Ploupinet tu n'es pas le seul, "soupçonne que" me gêne aussi. J'aurais tendance à dire:
=> Je suppose qu'il est coupable
=> Je le soupçonne d'être coupable
=> J'ai des soupçons quant à sa culpabilité

Plutôt que: "je soupçonne qu'il est coupable/qu'il soit coupable" ... :s 
Sommes-nous les seuls dans ce cas? 

Et pour en revenir à la discussion subjonctif VS indicatif: Il me semble que le subjonctif est et reste le mode approprié. Seulement, les français le "boudent" tellement qu'il est courant/admis/pas incorrect d'utiliser l'indicatif... (enfin ce n'est que mon avis).

D'ailleurs, amusez-vous à tourner la phrase "s'il y a le moindre soupçon que vous êtes/soyez..." au passé.  Ou si vous êtes des "pro" de la langue française, demandez à votre entourage de le faire... et oui... ça sort avec la grimace tout ça.. hum.. Pour ma part parmi les amis j'ai eut le droit à: "soyiiiez, soyez, fûtes, fussiez..." et j'en passe.. 

Il faut l'admettre, notre langue est assez complexe. C'est pourquoi fiuuu le subjonctif (passé) part parfois à la poubelle au profit de l'indicatif.


----------



## scriptum

Je crois que je commence à comprendre. Itka, merci beaucoup pour ta réponse claire et détaillée.


----------

